#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya Jesters Care for Kids 2008

## dirtydog

*Jesters Care for Kids 2008 press conference.* 
On Tuesday Morning at the Diana Garden Resort, Mr. Lewis Underwood along with Khun Ronagit, Deputy Mayor of Pattaya announced the 2008 Jesters Care for Kids Charity Drive which will take place at the Diana Garden Resort and Driving Range located in North Pattaya on 14th September. This will be followed by a Jesters Party Night at Jamesons Pub on 20th September. The Jesters Charity is now in its 10th Year and raises money for under-privileged children. We urge everyone to take part in the Jesters Charity Drive and for more information please call Mr. Lewis Underwood, who is the chairman of the Charity on 081 344 4680 or you can log on to their website care for kids charity drive Pattaya Thailand where there is full details of how you can become a sponsor of this years event.

12
44
44

Pattaya One News

----------

